# New pics on mil dx



## redline1968 (Mar 25, 2019)

Realizing that this is been a very difficult posting for the Dayton-Huffman military bicycle enthusiasts.i get it.....like it or not I have to post this ....I know are you military enthusiast have been stuck on Huffman’s and Dayton’s all your life but I have a few pictures that might open your mind especially the one pic with the letter code on the hanger... I feel that this represents the bicycle color because the bike is yellow and the letter stamped onto the hanger itself is the letter Y which indicates this was done at the factory for the military..believe or not whatever you want... I am putting these pictures on for you to be a judge yourself ...I’m not asking for value aprasils  ....I really don’t care because I like the bike so it doesn’t matter  I am Into bike history.. I feel it needs to be spoken about..also the bracket on the goose neck,  I feel was part of the reinforcement requirement since there was no truss support on this bike also it serves as dule purpose for the light.  Look carefully at the badge holes they are filled in from the factory no badge..those are small rivets... I feel this is because the badge was brass. Also frame welds... just food for thought...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 25, 2019)

What no Words?  Lol just what I suspected lol


Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 970437



 that’s what I like about this site...:0 :0


----------

